# New upgrade DNA



## 4RML (12/3/16)

Howdy all how's the new upgrade working all happy and Vaping like sun light on your face? Or and all and all have there been big nasty bugs haunting you????


----------



## Christos (12/3/16)

4RML said:


> Howdy all how's the new upgrade working all happy and Vaping like sun light on your face? Or and all and all have there been big nasty bugs haunting you????


Sunshine and strippers all the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Christos said:


> Sunshine and strippers all the way.


Toastie nips all round then loooool


----------



## Christos (12/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Toastie nips all round then loooool


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## AlphaDog (12/3/16)

4RML said:


> Howdy all how's the new upgrade working all happy and Vaping like sun light on your face? Or and all and all have there been big nasty bugs haunting you????


Hi, where did you get the update? eScribe is not reporting any new updates/firmware...


----------



## 4RML (12/3/16)

My point exactly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/3/16)

The update is gr8 the sun shines brightly with this one and is sure to lure many goggas and we will be rewarded by the universe for our great following of the DNA


----------



## Ezekiel (12/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Hi, where did you get the update? eScribe is not reporting any new updates/firmware...


Hi @AlphaDog. The update is technically still in beta phase, so will not be recognised by escribe. However, it is fully working. You can get it here: http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/early-firmware-7508618

Just download and reinstall,and then connect and all will be updated.

And yeah, it is full sun much good green plant good

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (21/3/16)

The new official firmware is out. Got the update this afternoon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> The new official firmware is out. Got the update this afternoon.


Thanks for the heads-up, did you find any noticeable differences over the last beta release?


----------



## AlphaDog (21/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, did you find any noticeable differences over the last beta release?


I didn't download the prerelease and didn't get a chance to view the changelog as yet. Will dig through it in the morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (22/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Hi @AlphaDog. The update is technically still in beta phase, so will not be recognised by escribe. However, it is fully working. You can get it here: http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/early-firmware-7508618
> 
> Just download and reinstall,and then connect and all will be updated.
> 
> ...


Hi @Ezekiel You seem to be the DNA Guru on the forum so I seek your advice,after getting service needed warnings on my Hcigar Vt200 I was told to try a hard reboot does this sound right?


----------



## Ezekiel (22/3/16)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Ezekiel You seem to be the DNA Guru on the forum so I seek your advice,after getting service needed warnings on my Hcigar Vt200 I was told to try a hard reboot does this sound right?



Yeah, a hard reboot might help. If you get service warnings that could mean a) inconsistency/fault in the firmware on the chip, or b) a minor hardware fault. A hard reboot will help with the former, as it usually means the firmware got corrupted when a fault occurred during an update or settings upload. You can do it directly from EScribe with your mod plugged in (it is on a menu somewhere)... but just remember to save your current settings first, otherwise you have to repeat the entire setup process. If you have a hardware fault you can check on EVolve's forums directly for some help, if it is something relatively simple. Otherwise you have to send your mod to them to fix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (22/3/16)

Since the pre release I haven't plugged the mod into a pc at all!


----------



## Ezekiel (22/3/16)

Funny, Evolve hasn't updated their forums (yet?). The official testing version is still 2016-02-29 (1.0.42) whereas the official version is still from last year (2015-10-21, v. 1.0.35.2). I wonder if there is a new undocumented version, will have to plug in to check!


----------



## AlphaDog (22/3/16)

Not new firmware related, but why does my vt200's screen light up periodically while charging? It's super irritating having it charge at night, in a dark room, and having this bright light show up every now and then. Any clues?


----------



## 4RML (22/3/16)

Battery cell monitor

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## 4RML (22/3/16)

Yes my comp finally gave me a chance to load the new update today , savvy?


----------



## AlphaDog (22/3/16)

4RML said:


> Battery cell monitor


Ok... so i take it that's normal then?


----------



## Christos (22/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Ok... so i take it that's normal then?


Mine only lights up when the power goes out or the charger is disconnected.


----------

